# Another cancer diagnosis



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Just need to vent/get it off my chest a little bit:

I was diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer on 9/10/12 and had a TT on 10/17/12. I had a great surgery, a fantastic recovery and I'm feeling great. Unfortunately, this afternoon I received a diagnosis of breast cancer. Two cancers within 4 months....how "lucky" can a girl get? I don't have any specific details yet; I think I was in a bit of a shock and forgot to ask. I already have an appt with a breast surgeon next week. 
I'm just wondering if I'll be able to have my RAI therapy before any necessary breast surgery. This new complication could really mess up plans for the next few months. Just hoping it's all done before my son & daughter graduate from college and high school this spring. Too bad I didn't have my mammo a few months earlier...maybe I could have taken care of the thyroid and boob at the same time! LOL


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JLynn said:


> Just need to vent/get it off my chest a little bit:
> 
> I was diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer on 9/10/12 and had a TT on 10/17/12. I had a great surgery, a fantastic recovery and I'm feeling great. Unfortunately, this afternoon I received a diagnosis of breast cancer. Two cancers within 4 months....how "lucky" can a girl get? I don't have any specific details yet; I think I was in a bit of a shock and forgot to ask. I already have an appt with a breast surgeon next week.
> I'm just wondering if I'll be able to have my RAI therapy before any necessary breast surgery. This new complication could really mess up plans for the next few months. Just hoping it's all done before my son & daughter graduate from college and high school this spring. Too bad I didn't have my mammo a few months earlier...maybe I could have taken care of the thyroid and boob at the same time! LOL


OMG!!! I am so so sad to hear this and what you must be feeling right now!!!

Sadly, this is not at all unusual. It would be hard to say which came first but quite often one is found right after the other.

Saying prayers for you and please let us know what the treatment plan is. And Yes, you best ask about any RAI at this time.


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

i am so sorry, i hate cancer! ; (


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't see this earlier, JLynn...just wanted to stop by and say how sorry I am that you are dealing with yet another health issue. Hang in there!


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

